# Daily headache/more emotions



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

So I am three months post surgery after my PT for a benign mass. I had one blood test for TSH and T3 about 6 weeks after and it came back normal. I have been having daily headaches for the last 2-3 weeks, mainly over one side of my forehead. Also I have found myself crying so easily--it's starting to be embarrassing. I am under a lot of stress at work and home but I can't help but wonder if this is related to my thyroid. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am sorry you are still suffering. I can only recommend that you get the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 lab tests run to see where you are at w/this.

Are you not on thyroxine replacement at this time?

Normal range sometimes is just not acceptable. Most of us require TSH to be at 1.0 or less w/the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range.

In the future; please post your lab results w/the ranges. That will be ever so helpful.


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I never saw the lab numbers--just got a call from the doc's office that everything is OK. I am not on any medications. Today is awesome--I don't have any headache but I will call my doctor to see what she thinks. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Let us know what your doctor has to say and seriously; it would be in your best interest to get copies of your lab reports. Just because something is in normal range does not mean it is good...........................for you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Andros.

I was horribly undermedicated after surgery and the process of getting righted was long and frustrating. I learned very quickly to get copies of all labs and keep them in a file (which I keep in a file in reverse chronological order). Others have suggested (and I think it's a good idea) that you track all your lab results and symptoms on a spreadsheet.


----------



## marion (Jan 23, 2014)

I am very surprised that you are not on thyroxine. Three months seems a very long time to be without , or is it the case that treatment varies from country to country. 
My problems began because they left me without medication for 6 weeks when the norm here isø to start you on a low dose immediately. When they realised the oversight the doc started me on 125mg which sent me into orbit and has taken over 2 years to recover.
I would be interested to hear other members from around the world what the practice is in their case.


----------

